
Show HN: H34t.io (No VC funding, no startup, I just wanted to build it) - sghiassy
http://www.h34t.io/
======
sghiassy
I built h34t.io because I wanted to see where everyone was around me. I wanted
to go to the places where people like me were at (age, sex, interests, etc)
and avoid the other places.

I built the app over 6 months, submitted to iTunes along time ago, and am
finally getting around to writing my first post about it.

I'll need more diverse expertise getting it to the next level, so anyone who
is interested (especially marketing-growth-hacker-types) hit me up and we'll
see if we have fun working together.

shaheen.ghiassy @ g.m.a.i.l c.o.m

~~~
USAnum1
Cool idea!

Any plans to share your experience creating the app or to show off the code
itself?

Anything worth working on for 6 months is likely interesting to learn more
about. Plus, it's always nice to find out how others tackle ambitious personal
projects.

------
brudgers
All I get from the link is a webpage giving me the ASCII finger. Not exactly
marketing that speaks to me.

Good luck.

~~~
sghiassy
The marketing is geared for 21 year olds and younger. If you're older than
that and offended, then the marketing is on message ;)

------
nautical
I am interested in the app functionality .. So is it like we need to check in
when we visit a place ? How exactly is data coming in ?

------
jeffehobbs
Cool app! Where does the data come from?

